# Everything is a lie...



## pushamaku (Sep 14, 2020)

Thought this video was a good introduction to the main topic here.

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-08-02 14:05:55Reaction Score: 5


I can listen to thecrowhouse with such ease. I love a good aussie accent and it almost seems like he isn't even reading from a script. No umms and ahhs, just smooth talking.

However, I usually have to shut him off after a bit because it just becomes too depressing...


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2018-08-03 04:17:02Reaction Score: 1


I liked his voice and agree with most of what he said. It fits my experiences.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-08-12 19:35:40Reaction Score: 7


A great video.

The most important thing he says, in my opinion, is “_Worldwide culture which existed 200-300 years ago_”

I strongly recommend watching it.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DirigibleDate: 2018-08-12 23:13:43Reaction Score: 10


I've firmly believed for a while now that the entire world is a Pathocracy... Just never realized that it could have been different a few hundred years ago.

If the psychopaths did get power, where were they when the older civilization was in effect? How were they combated, or, is this a new phenomenon?


----------



## Ilmarinen (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: IlmarinenDate: 2018-08-28 10:06:12Reaction Score: 12


This same guy mocks and ridicules anybody who doesn't support 100% the current Heliocentric worldview forced by the winners who destroyed that old culture and their world view 200-300 years ago. So much about being open minded. I smell rat who mixes some known doubts into government forced propaganda. Shallow not very intelligent person if real.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-28 11:31:06Reaction Score: 24




Dirigible said:


> If the psychopaths did get power, where were they when the older civilization was in effect? How were they combated, or, is this a new phenomenon?


In the 50's there began to be a rash of "funny-looking kids" born. The neonatal nurses were the first to notice the trend and the phenomena became known as "funny-looking kid" syndrome. Eventually a more appropriate name was needed and was changed to "fetal alcohol syndrome". What was discovered in investigating FAS was that if a mother drinks alcohol during the first trimester of her pregnancy then a genetic change takes place in the fetus. What was only learned years later is that the DNA change is 100% dominant, no recessive genes. This was discovered because a lot of these "funny-looking kids" grew up to be sociopaths. It could not be determined if their behavior was due to the embryonic alcohol-soaked environment or to the fact that alcoholics raised them. It wasn't until these FAS kids began to have kids of their own that the pervasiveness of the genetic defect was learned. Even if the FAS kid grew up to never drink a drop of alcohol and bred with someone who never drank a drop of alcohol, the same sociopathic tendencies were exhibited in their kids.

With a genetic change in which there is 100% dominance, no recessive traits the non-FAS population will eventually be outnumbered and the world will be filled with sociopaths. Seems to me this FAS has probably been around a lot longer than we know.


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-08-28 22:15:19Reaction Score: 9


If true, it won't be too hard to say that it is almost like a genetic weapon.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-29 11:08:30Reaction Score: 5


Sad, but true and one we're aiming at ourselves.


----------



## Ilmarinen (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: IlmarinenDate: 2018-08-29 13:21:51Reaction Score: 24


Personally I haven't been able to prove if DNA as marketed to us exists or not but I do know that booze is almost force-fed to us while other methods of expanding consciousness has been made illegal with horrendous consequences to those getting caught by the government. There is a reason for that and it is a known sad story from Russia and Finland how they were made to drink alcohol after they lost the big paradigm changing war to parasites (Christian occupiers from west and east). Those who opposed were simply executed. It seems to be a way to degenerate population, make them passive, stupid and obedient. Its also interesting to note which tribe we are not allowed to talk about owns all major alcohol producing, distributing and selling businesses in the world.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-10-16 10:29:21Reaction Score: 19


Why is it that people that can see the lies make up less than 5% the population?
Every event has an obvious clue that seems to be left for us on purpose.

But when you point it out to someone they dismiss it or get very angry.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MinLo66Date: 2018-10-16 14:27:57Reaction Score: 7


I've been listening to Max Igan for about a year now. He has been at it for a long long time. He speaks to most of what i also believe to be true about the World as we find it today. Listening to him roll it out like second nature, oftentimes quite brutally, can indeed be depressing. I would recommend small doses of his kind of truth. He also has a website full of his archived radio shows, videos, and lectures and other interesting stuff...
The CrowHouse Homepage


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2018-10-16 20:22:45Reaction Score: 11




BStankman said:


> Why is it that people that can see the lies make up less than 5% the population?



_In Boris Mouravieff's Gnosis books, *adamic man* refers to a human being who has an individuated soul. Such a person possesses, at least in potential, the so-called higher emotional and higher intellectual centers. Esoteric work is possible and meaningful for the Adamic man.
The word Adamic refers to the story of the Fall from Eden. Adamic man has known an Edenic state in the past and carries a vague racial recollection of such a golden age, at least unconsciously. This can translate into a quest for spiritual meaning. The Adamic man's spiritual quest is symbolized by the Biblical parable of the prodigal son, where the far country corresponds to the present Earth.
Adamic and pre-Adamic man are substantially indistinguishable from each other in normal circumstances. Genetic mixing has made it so that either type can occur in the same family._

_*Pre-Adamic* *man* is native to the present third density Earth and is not subject to the Biblical Fall of man. In a sense, pre-Adamics are even better suited to this world than Adamics, who carry a longing to a dimly remembered Edenic state.
The gene pool of humanity is so mixed that Adamics and pre-Adamics can coexist in the same families and no outward test can be used for determining the nature of any one person. Even if one possessed an individuated soul in potential, one would be little different from a similar pre-Adamic person until undertaking esoteric development.
Psychopaths are, according to the Cassiopaeans, "malfunctioning pre-Adamics."_

Adamic man - CassWiki
Organic portal - CassWiki


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2018-11-25 18:24:07Reaction Score: 2


The follow up.  It looks like he has read a few  of our notes.
And talks about Magyar again right at the beginning.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-11-26 02:32:15Reaction Score: 5


One of the better videos I've seen in a while. He doesn't "um, uh", go off on tangents, presents his information cogently and articulately. Don't agree with him on everything but that's ok. 
He mentions a mid 1800's timeline but, having read newspapers from that time, no mention is made of any catastrophic event, no panic news-just day to day information sharing. No doubt all those foundlings/orphans came from somewhere-maybe the Tartarian children were spared and spread out when Tartary was dealt its final blow in the 1850's. Might also explain why the RUSSIANS were sending them out to rural areas. 
I think the mud flood happened much earlier-in the mid 1600's.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CameronsmithDate: 2019-08-01 10:10:42Reaction Score: 3




BStankman said:


> Why is it that people that can see the lies make up less than 5% the population?
> Every event has an obvious clue that seems to be left for us on purpose.
> 
> But when you point it out to someone they dismiss it or get very angry.


Cuz the 95% are under about 10 different forms of mind control at any given time


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RussianDate: 2019-08-01 11:44:53Reaction Score: 5


Max Igan in gematria is 33. Left eye, left path symbolism could be find in his videos.
Maybe it is soft disclosure but I don't trust this man.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CameronsmithDate: 2019-08-01 12:27:56Reaction Score: 0




Russian said:


> Max Igan in gematria is 33. Left eye, left path symbolism could be find in his videos.
> Maybe it is soft disclosure but I don't trust this man.


Left hand path isn't necessarily bad. The main difference is left hand questions authority and rejects religious dogma


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-08-01 14:35:18Reaction Score: 5


Back to alcohol...
Reading pioneer women’s diaries/letters it seems alcoholism was rampant in the men especially.  A lot of REALLY bad alcoholism unchecked in the isolation (part of the cause I suspect).  Women were stuck out in the middle of nowhere with sopped husbands (who just left for long periods too) with practically no rights once married. It was pretty bad in towns too. Thus the women’s temperance movement.
I don’t think outlawing alcohol was good but the reasons were good and not noted by mainline history which would color our myths of the glorious westward journey. It did make for some truly independent women, by necessity, and places like Wyoming and Montana were first in having women in politics (for good or ill eventually : )

Does alcohol in the men affect fetuses, too, I wonder?  Alcoholism seemed the worse in the mid to late 1800’s overall. Hmm


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2019-08-01 17:20:09Reaction Score: 9




Ilmarinen said:


> Personally I haven't been able to prove if DNA as marketed to us exists or not but I do know that booze is almost force-fed to us while other methods of expanding consciousness has been made illegal with horrendous consequences to those getting caught by the government. There is a reason for that and it is a known sad story from Russia and Finland how they were made to drink alcohol after they lost the big paradigm changing war to parasites (Christian occupiers from west and east). Those who opposed were simply executed. It seems to be a way to degenerate population, make them passive, stupid and obedient. Its also interesting to note which tribe we are not allowed to talk about owns all major alcohol producing, distributing and selling businesses in the world.


I could entertain a theory about why alcohol was originally called "Spirits"
Maybe the ingredients in the mix purposely block some unknown part of our ability for higher concentration. Denying us happiness, love, awareness leaving us lonely, unsure, a need for authority ect?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CameronsmithDate: 2019-08-01 17:39:19Reaction Score: 1




asatiger1966 said:


> I could entertain a theory about why alcohol was originally called "Spirits"
> Maybe the ingredients in the mix purposely block some unknown part of our ability for higher concentration. Denying us happiness, love, awareness leaving us lonely, unsure, a need for authority ect?


There's definitely a reason. This is a good article about it. This guy has a bunch of good presentations on a variety of topics, spirituality, religion, symbolism, science, occultism, etc. All really thorough, and all of  them incorporate etymology and symbolism

Link


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RussianDate: 2019-08-01 18:46:30Reaction Score: 3


Back to left hand. I don't want to off top but you should check research of rosette delacroix he has some good points to it. We live in polar reality left (BLUE) is ANTIchrist and right (RED) is christ. Most probably we are all wrong but check this site it's at least really fun to read. He has also some good insights about PHOEnicians (or Venicians) and (PHOnEtic) language  enjoy! Sorry for off topic.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CameronsmithDate: 2019-08-01 19:59:27Reaction Score: 8




Russian said:


> Back to left hand. I don't want to off top but you should check research of rosette delacroix he has some good points to it. We live in polar reality left (BLUE) is ANTIchrist and right (RED) is christ. Most probably we are all wrong but check this site it's at least really fun to read. He has also some good insights about PHOEnicians (or Venicians) and (PHOnEtic) language  enjoy! Sorry for off topic.


He makes some good points, but his Christian perspective, as usual, leads to some incorrect conclusions. Such as his consideration of the Kabbalah as 'jewish' and evil, the moon being evil, the left eye being evil, the list goes on. You cannot look at any occult/esoteric/spiritual practice or information from a Christian perspective without misunderstanding a good part of it.  Your red/blue Jesus/Antichrist being one example. Red and blue being on the opposite ends of the visible light spectrum influences your subconscious to automatically consider red things as polar opposites of blue things, and is one of the most basic forms of mind control. Thats why the political parties are red and blue, to give a false idea of them being opposites. And coke and Pepsi etc. Anyway let me stop before I ramble on for pages. For a non biased explanation of the occult etc check out Mark Passio's work on YouTube or his website What On Earth Is Happening


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-08-01 21:22:17Reaction Score: 3


I think the our spirit leaves the body for awhile when heavily intoxicated / blacking out. thus letting in lost and troubled spirits for a short time.  I think that's why people do things they would not normally do otherwise.

I'm sure some here know of this man John Trudell ?


I have very much respect for this man may he rest in peace.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-08-02 04:05:16Reaction Score: 3


Notwithstanding the negative effect of heavy intoxication, there may be some exceptions, particularly in moderation... Whisky is an English corruption from the Scottish and Irish Gaelic, "uisce beatha" or "usquebaugh", meaning "water of life", a translation of the Latin _aqua vitae_. During Prohibition in the 1920s, scotch, uniquely, could legally be imported into the United States because it was considered a medicine, not a liquor. They also say a glass of red wine each day is beneficial for one's health.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RussianDate: 2019-08-02 04:18:47Reaction Score: 1


Same in French, check eau de vie (water of life).


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SchismDate: 2019-08-06 17:16:43Reaction Score: 6


Max Igan has co-released several short videos on other channel/s such as the one below. I missed the initial release to the video, and its another good one.



Ultimately, Max Igan was the guy that lead me down the stolen history rabbit hole, and thus here, which lead me to countless other places. Based on the comments left in his videos, he has woken up a multitude of people over the last 10+ years, as have many other like minded individuals.

The video in the OP of this thread, or a similar video from the crowhouse is where 'stolen history' began for me nearly a year ago. I'm not talking about the red pill basics either, as I was already aware of a lot of that stuff. No doubt Max reads this forum, and many other related forums on occasion.

I like the fact that Max admits he doesn't know everything. He also admits he's been wrong countless times. He/we are all being presented more information and/or evidence to consider that may change our mind/s as time goes by.

Sure, some of his content is depressing, and repetitive, but so is a lot of what gets posted on this site.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-08-22 07:42:42Reaction Score: 1


I reckon that this video fits well here...


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-08-22 08:50:42Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> With a genetic change in which there is 100% dominance, no recessive traits the non-FAS population will eventually be outnumbered and the world will be filled with sociopaths. Seems to me this FAS has probably been around a lot longer than we know.


Hi, I'm a new member here, so apologies for responding to a year old comment.

I have to say though that this is a fascinating idea that I hadn't heard before.  I'd certainly like to know more.  Are there any sources you can share for this?


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-08-22 14:21:32Reaction Score: 3




Ilmarinen said:


> Its also interesting to note which tribe we are not allowed to talk about owns all major alcohol producing, distributing and selling businesses in the world.


Hmmm, let me guess. The same that run the porn business ???

BTW, this guy has some dirt on Max Igan: http://blog.banditobooks.com/max-igans-independent-analysis/
And yes, Igan sounds depressing somehow. Like the imagery of many of his videos. Not sure if he is legit.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HulkSmashDate: 2019-08-22 14:41:44Reaction Score: 1




SuperTrouper said:


> I reckon that this video fits well here...


You know, if the few details he points out in the video are legit and weren't somehow doctored and altered, then they are details that need serious explanation.  The part where the sun, when going through the clouds, and it appears the clouds emerge from behind the sun.  Someone explain how that could happen?  However, credibility of information is always the key nowadays right?  But if its honest, wow.  Interesting.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-08-22 15:25:26Reaction Score: 2




HulkSmash said:


> The part where the sun, when going through the clouds, and it appears the clouds emerge from behind the sun. Someone explain how that could happen?


May be like this: Crepuscular Rays a.k.a. Bulshitax Scientificus, or how far is the Sun?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-08-23 01:04:31Reaction Score: 1


Alcohol again.  My one half way foody idea are fermented foods. Wine, and other fermented drinks have long been shown to be beneficial (too much, perhaps not). 
The other day I fed my guests what we could only figure as bad steaks. I was the only one who didn’t wake up feeling really yuck in the middle of the night, however I drink kefir every day. Maybe. I’ll never live it down.  
Also it’s been shown to help with mercury in seafood. There is thought that the mercury has all ways been present but all peoples had fermented foods/drinks.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-08-23 01:17:05Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> May be like this: Crepuscular Rays a.k.a. Bulshitax Scientificus, or how far is the Sun?


This thread also comes to mind in relation to this discussion.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-08-23 13:13:46Reaction Score: 5




codis said:


> Hmmm, let me guess. The same that run the porn business ???
> 
> BTW, this guy has some dirt on Max Igan: http://blog.banditobooks.com/max-igans-independent-analysis/
> And yes, Igan sounds depressing somehow. Like the imagery of many of his videos. Not sure if he is legit.


Only had a quick look at the dirt on max as this bloke claims.  This subject is only a few months old and to be truthful its early days and no one really knows what went down that day.  How long has it been since 9/11 and still we dont know what exactly to make of it.  So much disimfomation out there that send you into a brick wall it not funny.  When i herd about DEWS may have been responsable for 9/11 about 10 years ago i laugted it off as total bullshit but now i think thats exactly how it was done.  In my 10 years + of listening to Max i have found him to be one of the most truthful of anyone out there full stop. If in time Max realizes he was wrong in his take of the events in NZ then he will be the first to say he was wrong.  I dont see many other truthers out there who will eat there word when wrong.  There ego won't let them. The truth community in my mind has been infiltrated to the point that very little of anything is now creditable.  I don't remember who here at SH said it but if its wiki or youtube you get your info off then don't bother.   And yeah i think he is as legit as you or i...


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-08-23 14:52:15Reaction Score: 6


My only thought on Max is... if he is disinformation or a plant, what's his end game? He just seems interested in telling people to think what you want, believe what you want. Stop giving your energy into this system of division and manipulation.

I think his most powerful thought comes from this easy snippet:



> We have got to be prepared to put all of our belief systems aside, put all of our differences aside and allow people to think differently, nobody has got the right information anyway.
> 
> We’ve got to put our egos aside and allow everyone to just believe what they want to believe for now, and understand that we have been manipulated and controlled and trained to argue with each other about our differences and the fact of that matter is, nobody really knows what’s going on because none of the information we’ve got to base any of our understanding is reliable anyway.


I'm adult enough to listen to Max and take what I need and leave the rest. If he's co-opd, well then he's the best plant they've got


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HulkSmashDate: 2019-08-23 14:53:46Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> Only had a quick look at the dirt on max as this bloke claims.  This subject is only a few months old and to be truthful its early days and no one really knows what went down that day.  How long has it been since 9/11 and still we dont know what exactly to make of it.  So much disimfomation out there that send you into a brick wall it not funny.  When i herd about DEWS may have been responsable for 9/11 about 10 years ago i laugted it off as total bullshit but now i think thats exactly how it was done.  In my 10 years + of listening to Max i have found him to be one of the most truthful of anyone out there full stop. If in time Max realizes he was wrong in his take of the events in NZ then he will be the first to say he was wrong.  I dont see many other truthers out there who will eat there word when wrong.  There ego won't let them. The truth community in my mind has been infiltrated to the point that very little of anything is now creditable.  I don't remember who here at SH said it but if its wiki or youtube you get your info off then don't bother.   And yeah i think he is as legit as you or i...


I have to agree WarningGuy.  I have been listening to Max since he first started over a decade ago.  He has always been open to being wrong and states it almost every show.  He has always stated " don't take my word for it, do your own research, I am just giving a perspective.  We all just have a perspective to share".  I find his perspective to be very aligned with my own.  I think he follows the Golden Rule and I think advocates that to his listeners more then anything.  He espouses standing up when in the right, morally.  He talks about having a good moral compass.  There is no way he is an alphabet agency plant, or some kind of troll.  In my humble opinion, he is an example of who we should be listening to, not the opposite.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-08-23 15:27:56Reaction Score: 1




anotherlayer said:


> I'm adult enough to listen to Max and take what I need and leave the rest. If he's co-opd, well then he's the best plant they've got


Exactly.  



HulkSmash said:


> In my humble opinion, he is an example of who we should be listening to, not the opposite.


Totally agree.     One of the first things he ever said that i remember and still says is the one and only true law is   Do Not Harm Another.   Man he is so right.   If we all lived by that law we would be living in heaven on earth.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HulkSmashDate: 2019-08-23 15:56:11Reaction Score: 1


"Do Not Harm Another" - the Vatican sure hasn't been following this has it?  Pedophilia and child trafficking abound. Or western medicine, "get your harmless vaccines here!", let alone what they call Iatrogenic Harm (third leading cause of death in US now).  I think we live in Bizarro World.  Everything IS a big fat f'ing lie!  And as Max says, which when you think about it, is correct, government in all its iterations across the world and throughout history, are the leading cause of harm to people, bar none.  Religion ( to re-bind together) and government ( to control the mind) is all about corralling the masses, causing them harm and then blaming them for it.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-08-23 20:27:59Reaction Score: 7


All good points here.
Max Igan has great ideas, but he's a tough grind. Perhaps a tropical rum cocktail would help when we listen...but I urge moderation.

As for booze, I've learned that it was called "Spirits" because when you drink enough, a "portal" forms in our brain and lets in an inter-dimensional entity (evil spirit) who wants a bit of fun at your expense. An Archon, if you will. If its a semi-nice hippy one, you have a great time during your disco-night blackout period. If not, you crash your car and kill everyone in the 7-11 store with a surplus Ebay Russian RPG.
I've blacked out twice in my life, and it wasn't pretty. Close friends said I was NOT my usual funny self. Whoops!

Remnants of low alcohol beer––payment for labor along with pita bread––were found in clay jars in Iraq and Egypt and were many, many thousands of years old. This lends credence to the theory that the Annunaki introduced alcohol to their genetically-made slaves to pacify them and, yes, as Asatiger1966 said, to lower our higher consciousness abilities that were growing with each generation despite their misguided handiwork in the lab and bedroom. It worked! Count the number of bars and saloons in the world. Impossible.

Oh yes, Ill add this: in Sumeria, the darker-skinned slaves tended to the brutally hard labor, and the lighter-skinned ones tended to the temples, temple banks, kitchens, and royal gardens. Bowls of beer, god worship, and dancing on "Sun" days. Divisions grew naturally. Nice caste system.
Sound familiar?

The Annunaki may have also taken our body's natural ability to make vitamin C away to help limit our lifespans. Every other animal on Earth makes it naturally. Thats why citrus fruits were cultivated heavily in Sumeria and elsewhere, but you need to eat a lot for our recommended 1000 units daily. Alcohol also degrades our supply of vitamin C by flushing it out. Yikes. Don't skimp on the limes.

Also keep in mind that our dipsquat illuminati cabal and royal "elite" swill uber-expensive wine and booze by the barrellfull at their satanic masked balls, or at the Moloch and Hekate owl fest at the vaunted Bohemian Grove. How "illumined" is that? Maybe thats the point.

All that said in veritas, I do love a cold Heineken on occasion...

JWW


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2020-01-16 11:15:27Reaction Score: 1




anotherlayer said:


> if he is disinformation or a plant, what's his end game?



Any ideas what happened here?  He seems to have had a Joseph Smith of the Mormons experience.
The symbol of Hyperborea on his hand.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-01-16 12:23:03Reaction Score: 3


Alcohol, an interesting topic ...
AFAIK, stories about the ancients - true or invented - involve drunks, but hardly to the degree known today. Think of blackouts, liver cirrhosis, and alcohol-related tremor. I assume the destillation process was not in use, at least not for human consumption purposes.
Destilled "spirits" seem the favourite up north, as Russia and Finland were mentioned. Even in Germany, there is a north/south gradient. While the South preferably consumes large amounts of beer, the North prefers brandy.

BTW, I remember some statments Phil Escott made in one of his YT videos. For those not in the know, he healed his autoimmune issues and rheumatoid arthritis with a carnivore diet.
He said, even in times where he consumed copious amounts of red wine, his blood work (including liver readings) turned out fine. So diet (and health in general) has  has obviously a significant effect on the decompositions of such toxic substances.

I personally have no problems interpreting the term "spirit" as metaphor in relation to alcohol.
The manufacturing process usually involves heating the strange looking and smelling slurry, made by fermentation.
The clear liquid obtained was essentially the "spirit" of that slurry, as the soul supposedly is the "essence" or "spirit" of a human being in a mortal body.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusOpusDate: 2020-01-16 12:31:39Reaction Score: 6




whitewave said:


> In the 50's there began to be a rash of "funny-looking kids" born. The neonatal nurses were the first to notice the trend and the phenomena became known as "funny-looking kid" syndrome. Eventually a more appropriate name was needed and was changed to "fetal alcohol syndrome". What was discovered in investigating FAS was that if a mother drinks alcohol during the first trimester of her pregnancy then a genetic change takes place in the fetus. What was only learned years later is that the DNA change is 100% dominant, no recessive genes. This was discovered because a lot of these "funny-looking kids" grew up to be sociopaths. It could not be determined if their behavior was due to the embryonic alcohol-soaked environment or to the fact that alcoholics raised them. It wasn't until these FAS kids began to have kids of their own that the pervasiveness of the genetic defect was learned. Even if the FAS kid grew up to never drink a drop of alcohol and bred with someone who never drank a drop of alcohol, the same sociopathic tendencies were exhibited in their kids.
> 
> With a genetic change in which there is 100% dominance, no recessive traits the non-FAS population will eventually be outnumbered and the world will be filled with sociopaths. Seems to me this FAS has probably been around a lot longer than we know.


Your post explains a lot.........Have you noticed how both Greta Thunberg and her dad have classic FAS facial features?


----------



## Seven823One (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Seven823OneDate: 2020-01-16 13:15:47Reaction Score: 3




codis said:


> BTW, I remember some statments Phil Escott made in one of his YT videos. For those not in the know, he healed his autoimmune issues and rheumatoid arthritis with a carnivore diet.


I apologize for straying off the topic, but I can't help plugging the book (and the discovery) that it is *vitamin A at the root of all autoimmune disieases and rheumatoid arthritis*. Since the idea came from a Canadian geologist Grant Genereux, it is snickered on by medical professionals (who cared to listen). The book has never been published and is free for the taking: Link

I started avoiding vitamin A since October and some of the symptoms, the pre-cursors to an autoimmune disease that I exhibited, disappeared in 2-3 weeks. I was so grateful to the guy that I offered to translate the book into Russian language. He agreed and I already finished translating it. The main reason that all Russian people should be aware of that finding is the spreading consumption of palm oil in their food supply. Palm oil is a cheap substitute for milk fats and it is everywhere. No one even labels its content. Unfortunately, the red palm oil is one of the richest sources of beta-carotene (plant form of vitamin A, the animal produced form is called retinol). It's content is on par with animal liver and cod fish oil. And that means, in a few years, there will be an epidemice of autoimmune diseases in Russia and they will never know what caused it...


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: pushamakuDate: 2020-01-16 13:56:07Reaction Score: 2




BStankman said:


> Any ideas what happened here?  He seems to have had a Joseph Smith of the Mormons experience.
> The symbol of Hyperborea on his hand.


Very strange.. Plus there is at least one recent deleted video that was titled "make this viral", or something where I clearly remember him all worked up about the Australian fires, pretty much yelling, "the people are coming for you, you're f**ked" directed at Scott Morrison.

Perhaps after that, he could've been targeted and forced to make this video.. or it's all part of the show.. Who knows, definitely not like him though, and this comment:



> I know Im very discombobulated in the video, but my mind is blown to pieces right now and the thing is that when you know how the game works. Its both globe and flat its just that its not all happening on the same level. But whats more insidious about the whole thing is what even asking the question is doing to us all on a deeper level. I will talk one day soon when Im able but I am physically, mentally, psychicly and emotionally, spiritually exhausted right now. I have received 5 days of the most intense downloads in a constant stream of information like nothing I ever dreamed possible. I was awake for two days and nights straight. One night of absolute bliss, a night in hours of the most profound horror my mind could comprehend. I relived every significant moment of my life, found out why every single thing happened the way it did, what this world is, why it is this way, how it got like that, what this game is and what the end of the game is. I saw how the globe earthers, the flat earthers, the fractal reality people, the electric universe guys. All are correct to a degree. The trick is in seeing how the puzzle fits together. As i said in the clip, everyone will think Im nuts but it is what it is. The right ones will hear it, the rest never will. I still have a lot to process before I will have any hope of being able to explain what I was shown in any kind of coherent fashion. But I will explain myself better as soon as I am able. Much love to all.



People have also pointed out that there is apparently a man in a white shirt that can be seen reflected in his glasses at various times, 20:20 onwards, and 32:47. He denies it in his next video.

Suspicious and this comment sums it up nicely:



> Max heres the big problem the way I see it...
> 
> You  get massive increase in subscribers/views. Reaching a crescendo due to your great reporting on the Australian bush fires. Then you produced videos which you asked to be shared far and wide urgently, probably reaching the most viewers (especially new viewers) any previous vids ever have.
> 
> ...


Update from Max on why he deleted those videos:



> When I study the entire sequence of events, (because there is a great deal I still have not shared) I am seriously beginning to think that last saturday, they took a snap shot of my mind and intended to replace me with deep fake in order to discredit my fire reports. Thats why I deleted my last 3 videos. It was part of the plan. I go so angry, they wanted that. They wanted me angry, to rally the nation, then go nuts right in the middle and claim the earth is flat and that I am the second coming. Please if you see me ever do that for real and not share the meltdown with you all so you all know whats happening, then its not me. And thank you for your understanding through this process.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-01-16 14:47:12Reaction Score: 8




Seven823One said:


> Unfortunately, the red palm oil is one of the richest sources of beta-carotene (plant form of vitamin A, the animal produced form is called retinol). It's content is on par with animal liver and cod fish oil.


It is a common misconception, often spread by Vegan zealots, to equate beta carotene with vitamin A.
Beta carotene is often called a precursor of the latter, but it is not. Just chemically similar. Some humans can convert beta carotene to retinol, but at usually insignificant rates (not more then 15%). It is well known that several ethnic groups, especially Northern European (Scandinavian, Irish), cannot convert beta carotene at all. They just turn orange when eating those "healthy veggies". I observed this effect when my second daughter shifted to more "solid" foods with 6 months. Most of these foods contained carrots, and she got a distinct Trump-hair-colored (orange) teint. With 11 years now, she does not eat any vegetables at all - which has my support, by the way.


Seven823One said:


> Palm oil is a cheap substitute for milk fats and it is everywhere.


And it is usually heavy processed, laced with chemicals, and hardened (trans-fats). Those trans-fats (including margarine) are known to cause arterial plaques and cardiovascular diseases in the long run at least since the 1970's. One might take a guess why the public is not educated, but in fact told the opposite ...


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-01-16 17:59:24Reaction Score: 2




codis said:


> It is a common misconception, often spread by Vegan zealots, to equate beta carotene with vitamin A.
> Beta carotene is often called a precursor of the latter, but it is not. Just chemically similar. Some humans can convert beta carotene to retinol, but at usually insignificant rates (not more then 15%). It is well known that several ethnic groups, especially Northern European (Scandinavian, Irish), cannot convert beta carotene at all. They just turn orange when eating those "healthy veggies". I observed this effect when my second daughter shifted to more "solid" foods with 6 months. Most of these foods contained carrots, and she got a distinct Trump-hair-colored (orange) teint. With 11 years now, she does not eat any vegetables at all - which has my support, by the way.
> 
> And it is usually heavy processed, laced with chemicals, and hardened (trans-fats). Those trans-fats (including margarine) are known to cause arterial plaques and cardiovascular diseases in the long run at least since the 1970's. One might take a guess why the public is not educated, but in fact told the opposite ...



Good points. I might add that all problems Mr. Genereux describes are simply a combination of overload with bad fats and a Vitamin D-deficiency which is exacerbated by large amounts of Vitamin A. Nowadays Mr. Genereux is searching for the magic „antidote“ to Vitamin A, if you look at his website. If only he could realize the antidote is sun bathing and a healthy metabolism. The primary enemy of a healthy metabolism are trans- and polyunsaturated fats.

Regarding the alcohol, there were studies done in the 20th century which showed pretty clearly that a fatty liver requires unsaturated fats in the diet, and this is why a carnivore diet protects against it. In other words, alcohol is non-toxic to the liver in the right conditions. Alcohol isn’t the problem, which is why 70 million Americans suffer from nonalcoholic fatty liver disease.

The most important nutrient against fatty liver is choline, which is found abundantly in animal food, unsurprisingly it is highest in beef liver (and egg yolk).


----------



## Seven823One (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Seven823OneDate: 2020-01-27 13:48:11Reaction Score: 2




dreamtime said:


> Good points. I might add that all problems Mr. Genereux describes are simply a combination of overload with bad fats and a Vitamin D-deficiency which is exacerbated by large amounts of Vitamin A.


_@dreamtime_
I would change your statement to "... *all problems Mr.Genereux describes is a combination of Vitamin A overload which is exacerbated with bad fats and Vitamin-D deficiency*".

There is no "*large amounts of Vitamin A present*", by the way. I would like to know your source of that, please.
I have read his book very attentively. I translated it into Russian language over the 2 months period and went back and forth many times, improving my translation.  As soon as Vitamin A hits the stomach and consequentially enters into the bloodstream, the liver vacuums it all very quickly. It has been proven by tests and is described in his book. In the liver, retinol is being wrapped in RBR protein for safe storage and causes no problems whatsoever. When it is needed, the liver is releasing it in just the right doses, it travels to the site of infection, or wherever it is needed to participate in stem cells differentiation processes.  It is when the liver capacity to store Vitamin A is exceeded, the shit starts hitting the fan.

Hopefully, I didn't misrepresent the facts, as stated in the book https://ggenereux.blog/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/extinguishing-the-fires-of-hell2.pdf


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RedFoxDate: 2020-03-17 14:23:35Reaction Score: 1




Seven823One said:


> _@dreamtime_
> I would change your statement to "... *all problems Mr.Genereux describes is a combination of Vitamin A overload which is exacerbated with bad fats and Vitamin-D deficiency*".
> 
> There is no "*large amounts of Vitamin A present*", by the way. I would like to know your source of that, please.
> ...


If animal liver can do one thing like protect you against alcohol and other possible benefits, maybe it's fine as a source of vitamin A if it's the only thing. The No-A diet is to lower your A to acceptable levels, not eradicate its existence in it's entirety I assume. But I haven't dissected his findings thoroughly yet so it's just my assumption and hope because I was looking to add animal liver to my diet.


----------



## Seven823One (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Seven823OneDate: 2020-03-17 15:24:44Reaction Score: 0




RedFox said:


> The No-A diet is to lower your A to acceptable levels


I would like to stress, since not everybody read the book and may have missed this important to understand fact: *for as long there is a liver capacity to store Vitamin A, we are fine*. Vitamin A molecule is essential in combating infections and it plays a role in stem cell differentiations... That is why it was classified as a vitamin.  The problem is the life time consumption of it.  Measuring the vitamin levels in the blood or serum has no reflection of how much of it is stored in your liver and how much more you can consume before SHTF. 

AFAIK, there is no liver test to find that out. The statistics of autoimmune diseases are elevated in all wealthy western countries which are all year around large consumers of great foods, that are loaded with Vitamin A.  If you live in the US and all you milk products are supplemented with Vitamin A, and it has been added to orange juices, to bread flour, etc, you can be rest assured that your liver capacity for storing vitamin A, could be dangerously depleted. And, with better hygiene, you are not expending this resource, as it would have happened in the past...

I feel that I got close to that red line myself, thanks God I came across that information just in time to adjust.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RedFoxDate: 2020-03-17 16:02:02Reaction Score: 0




Seven823One said:


> I would like to stress, since not everybody read the book and may have missed this important to understand fact: *for as long there is a liver capacity to store Vitamin A, we are fine*. Vitamin A molecule is essential in combating infections and it plays a role in stem cell differentiations... That is why it was classified as a vitamin.  The problem is the life time consumption of it.  Measuring the vitamin levels in the blood or serum has no reflection of how much of it is stored in your liver and how much more you can consume before SHTF.
> 
> AFAIK, there is no liver test to find that out. The statistics of autoimmune diseases are elevated in all wealthy western countries which are all year around large consumers of great foods, that are loaded with Vitamin A.  If you live in the US and all you milk products are supplemented with Vitamin A, and it has been added to orange juices, to bread flour, etc, you can be rest assured that your liver capacity for storing vitamin A, could be dangerously depleted. And, with better hygiene, you are not expending this resource, as it would have happened in the past...
> 
> I feel that I got close to that red line myself, thanks God I came across that information just in time to adjust.


I haven't had the time to dig into all of the information from those no/low-A experiments so I appreciate the information. Yeah, I'm sure my body is overloaded on stuff like A and other things from eating a standard American diet my whole life. I'm trying to fix that now with a carnivore diet, and I'm gonna just make the assumption that if all other things are kept in balance some liver now and then in a week won't overstore in my liver.
Seeing the credibility in the diet though, makes me wonder about the people who claim to follow Aajonus Vonderplanitz raw meat diet. It makes use of a lot of (better forms of) vegetables and fruits however, probably because the meats prime the body to respond to raw, less genetically mutilated plant foods I guess? Vegetable juices as well.
People's responses to carnivorous diets in general seem to show the gut bacteria can adjust so maybe a lot of this is a matter of having the right fauna and knowing the limits of things like plant food and A intake. I had good experience with raw milk right away, raw eggs I definitely suspect my gut fauna wasn't up to par for just yet.
I will say a lot of previously thought stone solid health knowledge confuses me now. Knowing now that vitamin A can be toxic, how does that lead to things like retinol creams showing aging benefits? You'd think adding more A when you're already overloaded would just make you appear to age more, it makes me really question those studies and at the same time wonder how it's possible that people have seen a benefit. Balancing poisons?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: iwunderwhoDate: 2020-03-17 20:38:42Reaction Score: 3


You're a walking battery.  Meat vs vegan.  Black and White.  You want grey to be smart, (as brains are also gray in color).  Eat what you want, but try to maintain a health pH of 7.360, (look it up).  By the way: 7 days a week, 360 days a year.  7.360.  That is no accident.  

Eating plants is eating stored up energy from the Sun.  It's like consuming a battery, getting a recharge.  We don't have roots nor solar panels (leaves), thus we eat plants. Meat is the result of the battery already being used up.  I do eat fish, chicken and turkey. I just watch how much.

Second, keep your weight down.  As a battery, you can only handle so much "load".  Cancer is corrosion.  Think about it.  You have iron in your blood, "Iron man"  (Blood is the wiring circuit that is connected to the electric motor, which is your heart).  You can rust if the pH value is not maintained.  Just like the plates in a battery also corrode if their pH is not maintained.

But it's more than just weight, it's Body Mass Index, or BMI.  BMI in gematria is 24.  The ideal BMI for a healthy person is guess what?  24.  _"Having a BMI higher than 24.9 may mean you are overweight. "  

Ideal Height and Weight Chart_

2+4=6, and in the Bible, the number 6 means "The number of Man".  In Numerology it means:  "The caretaker", and in the Dewey Decimal System (do we), it's 600 the category for "technology".  The master must be a clever engineer to hide all this in plain site, eh?

*Red Meat Addiction and Cancer*

Meat is acidic.  There are studies that prove where red meat can damage the lining of the stomach and lead to colon cancer.  In fact, with BBQ, we burn the meat and find it intoxicating, even though the process produces cancer causing toxins.  So why do we eat it?  Why do we crave it? The answer?  “Hypoxanthine”, a nerve stimulate, with a response similar to caffeine.   What goes through your mind when you eat a cheeseburger?  

Yes.  It “feels” good.  In fact, after eating such a meal one can go through a depressive hang over as the hypoxanthine wears off.


"Fuddruckers".  Fud is your "backside", and then "wreckers".  Colon cancer anyone?   (Hey, I don't this stuff up, it's out there for all to see and learn).

Again, eat what you want, but watch your "numbers", and everyone is different.


----------

